# Undercover Boss with the DirecTV CEO! 2010/10/10



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I just saw from the promos that Undercover Boss has the CEO of DirecTV up installing the dish - drilling holes to make a customer's roof leak.

If he stopped by my house he'd get an earful. I wonder if we get to see him con the customer into signing up for the commitment without knowing it.

There's an NFL game for us in the east & midwest so you'll want to add an hour of padding.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

??? Now Playing forum???

I saw no leak in the episode btw.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Unfortunately, I missed it!  I would've loved to have seen this ep.

I'm not a regular watcher and don't have a SP for it.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

It really annoyed me, but I don't want to spoil it on this forum...


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

I DID record this episode... Unfortunately I had my SP to record CSI Miami and CBS pushed back and hour so I got Undercover Boss instead. Gotta remember... Football season is ruling again. West coast times did not change... only east coast.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Ha, ha! (Nelson's voice) I padded _CSI: Miami _an hour and got _Undercover Boss _too. 

You might sign up for CBS Eye-lert messages: http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts


----------

